# another greenhorn question



## blondlebanese (Aug 26, 2014)

I bought the grow media today.  didn't know just what to buy so I tried several. don't know how to mix it.  here is what I bought.
 roots organic coco media, vermiculite, happy frog potting soil, fox farm ocean forest, blackgold cocoblend, happy frog steamed bone meal 3-15-0, bat guano 0-5-0.  how do I mix it.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 26, 2014)

i would mix it all together sept for the bone meal and bat guano..........but sizes of the bags would be nice to know to better help u with ratios


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 26, 2014)

why not mix the bone meal or the bat guano?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2014)

Man, you have all that neat stuff.... do some experimenting. Some people grow in straight Happy Frog Potting Soil or in the Ocean Forest. My next grow is going to be in a mix of the Happy Frog potting soil, some sand, some perlite and some vermiculite.

Everyone seems to have their own personal preference to soil mixes. And, it depends on your grow habits. Some of those products have nutrition, some do not. Some people fert with a heavy hand some some are the opposite. You have a nice chance to experiment with some different medium. Take advantage of it.

And, I believe the bone meal and bat **** are more additives than than the others so they will be included in much smaller quantities than the other products.

I think that's what KB means.


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 27, 2014)

sand that's interesting.  plenty of that around here.  but, what does sand bring to the mix?  also what part of the mix should be coco?  and what is the coco for is it nutes or drainage or maybe retention?  greenhorns,  I get it,  so many questions.  here is another.  what kind of sand  ?  blow sand, washed sand, large granular sand, silly sand?  bet you didn't think of that.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2014)

Just wondering why you bought so much stuff? I have grown in FFOF, and FF happy frog. I don't care for the roots line... jmo  FFOF has enough stuff on it's own to feed for 6 weeks.  No need to add anything. HP has nutes for 3 weeks...


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2014)

the bone meal and bat guano has very high nutrients was just saying dont mix alot in only like 1 cup of each in a 5 gal bucket what r the sizes of each bag of soil??


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 27, 2014)

the bags are 1.5 cf  and 2 cf.  I bought so much cause I didn't want to run short it's a 70 mile round trip to the store.


----------

